# anyone else disagree with a villager's personality?



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

so i've been thinking about this for a while and i just don't think judy suits being a snooty villager 
it's mainly becaise of her look:
☆her pastel design
☆glittery eyes
☆fairytale dress
☆toy-like furniture
it just seems pretty childish, don't get me wrong i love judy and i can't wait to get her on my island, but i just feel she would have been better as a normal or even peppy ☆

another one is lucha
he was my brother's first campsite villager and i thought he must be a jock
he is designed like a wrestler AND his house is literally sport themed
i was legit shocked when i found out he was a smug

does anyone else have that one villager they just don't think their personality suits them??


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

idk why dom is a jock but honestly with him i can finally have a jock that matches my aesthetic so i don’t mind lol


----------



## pinkfawn (May 7, 2020)

I came here to say Judy too. When I bring her to my island, I'll have a total of 3 snooty villagers I'm keeping. I wish she had been peppy because I still need to decide on which peppy I want. There's a lot of good ones, it just would have worked better if Judy was peppy I suppose.


----------



## edsett (May 7, 2020)

I really like Judy as snooty because she’s calm and sweet which matches the pastel vibes more than a hyperactive personality would. I don’t think I would like as much if she was peppy aha.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 7, 2020)

I agree Judy should be peppy. Also I think Dom should be lazy. But I’m glad he’s jock lol.


----------



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

edsett said:


> I really like Judy as snooty because she’s calm and sweet which matches the pastel vibes more than a hyperactive personality would. I don’t think I would like as much if she was peppy aha.


i might change my mind when i get her but at the moment i just don't see it lol


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

honestly i like that some villagers don’t look their personality type ^_^ i gravitate towards cute villagers and if they’re all normal i can’t have them all on my island lol. would love a cute cranky tbh


----------



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

lieryl said:


> honestly i like that some villagers don’t look their personality type ^_^ i gravitate towards cute villagers and if they’re all normal i can’t have them all on my island lol. would love a cute cranky tbh


i like to think of apollo as a cute cranky aha
jk but i think fang is a cranky and he's adorable imo ♡


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> i like to think of apollo as a cute cranky aha
> jk but i think fang is a cranky and he's adorable imo ♡


i do find the more popular crankies adorable (wolfgang has my heart istg) but i meant like the more traditionally cute designs. i want a pastel cranky


----------



## edsett (May 7, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> i might change my mind when i get her but at the moment i just don't see it lol


Maybe! I do have her and she’s a sweet-snooty instead of a snooty-snooty if you know what I mean. For me it would jarring for her to act like Audie who’s really peppy aha.



lieryl said:


> honestly i like that some villagers don’t look their personality type ^_^ i gravitate towards cute villagers and if they’re all normal i can’t have them all on my island lol. would love a cute cranky tbh


Yesss. This is why I like Dom so much! He’s so cute for a jock which makes him funnier lol. I really want a cute Uchi or at least a more neutral-looking Uchi? Like I wish Bea was uchi.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

edsett said:


> Maybe! I do have her and she’s a sweet-snooty instead of a snooty-snooty if you know what I mean. For me it would jarring for her to act like Audie who’s really peppy aha.
> 
> 
> Yesss. This is why I like Dom so much! He’s so cute for a jock which makes him funnier lol. I really want a cute Uchi or at least a more neutral-looking Uchi? Like I wish Bea was uchi.


hearing him talking about his muscles while he’s just this fluffy sheep has me in stitches lmao


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

I think Judy fits her snooty-type well.  She's based on the typical shoujo manga antagonist (called an ojou) who laughs a la "O HO HO HO"
and literally has the WORST temper. If you don't believe me, look at her expressions.

Do you think this murderous smile look Peppy to you? I don't think so. (I think this is the bewildered emotion.)






She's also possibly based after Dahlia Hawthorne (from Phoenix Wright series). A literal angel on the outside, an absolute demon on the inside.

Edit: Also, her Japanese catchphrase is "あらら" (My, my.) something ojou-type characters would say.

Dom is something I do think doesn't fit the jock personality. He looks like he's a lazy villager, imo.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I think Judy fits her snooty-type well.  She's based on the typical shoujo manga antagonist (called an ojou) who laughs a la "O HO HO HO"
> and literally has the WORST temper. If you don't believe me, look at her expressions.
> 
> Do you think this murderous smile look Peppy to you? I don't think so. (I think this is the bewildered emotion.)
> ...


i’ve seen her make this face but i got so scared looking at that picture lmao

i also think judy looks the part of a snooty, her long lashes could cut me i swear


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 7, 2020)

My friend was shocked to find out Muffy was an Uchi... And at first glance, I thought she would be a Snooty when I saw her in New Leaf.
Kinda sad because I can't afford to have 2 Uchi's in my town and I love Muffy. Shame.

I would argue Judy should've been a Normal but these posts are changing my mind.  

Dom definitely is not a jock tho lmao. That was an out of nowhere personality pick.


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i’ve seen her make this face but i got so scared looking at that picture lmao
> 
> i also think judy looks the part of a snooty, her long lashes could cut me i swear


The first time I saw her upset emotion (like her eyes shrinking and her mouth wide open (like in disbelief)) I knew Judy isn't exactly how she looks LMAO. Then I saw her bewildered emotion NOW that's how I knew I was right. TBH. I found it weird she was in the Snooty too. But after looking at her face sets and dialog, this is totally something based off of the typical shoujo manga antagonists. She's downright scary and pretty much possibly the carbon copy of Dahlia Hawthorne LMAO.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> My friend was shocked to find out Muffy was an Uchi... And at first glance, I thought she would be a Snooty when I saw her in New Leaf.
> Kinda sad because I can't afford to have 2 Uchi's in my town and I love Muffy. Shame.
> 
> I would argue Judy should've been a Normal but these posts are changing my mind.
> ...


no other new villagers could’ve been a passable jock either lmao imagine sherb talking about his awesome pecs, or cyd asking you to be patrol buddies. whoever they chose would’ve had me rolling either way


----------



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

tbh honest, i didn't actually know anyone liked dom
no offence to him lol but he was one of my starters and i couldn't wait to get him off my island haha


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

olaf - he looks more cranky than he does smug aha


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The first time I saw her upset emotion (like her eyes shrinking and her mouth wide open (like in disbelief)) I knew Judy isn't exactly how she looks LMAO. Then I saw her bewildered emotion NOW that's how I knew I was right. TBH. I found it weird she was in the Snooty too. But after looking at her face sets and dialog, this is totally something based off of the typical shoujo manga antagonists. She's downright scary and pretty much possibly the carbon copy of Dahlia Hawthorne LMAO.


her soft voice also fits her so well! i love the attention they put into her and all the other snooties. judy won’t react to any of my emotions (unless i repeated the crying one like three times) and i think it fits with her personality. i was not expecting her bewildered face when she moved in and honestly i just loved her more T^T

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Opal♡ said:


> tbh honest, i didn't actually know anyone liked dom
> no offence to him lol but he was one of my starters and i couldn't wait to get him off my island haha


my friend said they want to iron his chin to smooth it out and i never noticed how much it wrinkled until then lol


----------



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

xara said:


> olaf - he looks more cranky than he does smug aha


olaf is smug?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## hallejulia (May 7, 2020)

Chief, he looks like a smug to me.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

xara said:


> olaf - he looks more cranky than he does smug aha


he has a suit and michael jackson hair so i thought he fit smug pretty well but i could also see him as a cranky


----------



## Garrett (May 7, 2020)

I don't see "jock" when I look at Rudy. He could be a lazy or maybe a smug instead.

Also, I think Merengue would suit uchi better, even peppy.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

hallejulia said:


> Chief, he looks like a smug to me.


especially with his new sweater and button up shirt combo


----------



## Altarium (May 7, 2020)

Oh yeah I have a couple. I know Chelsea is not in NH, but it's always bugged me how she wasn't a peppy. We could've had at least one deer for every personality but nope, they decided to double up on normal for no reason??? She's all pastel pink and a superfan of MyMelody, why isn't she a peppy?!

Rodney being a smug... yeah no. No smug would ever look that busted. He should be a lazy. Ken shouldn't be a smug either, he fits jock or cranky a lot more.

Bella would fit uchi a lot more than peppy I think, and for the longest time I thought Roald was a lazy. And why is Al not a jock when his house is a literal gym?


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 7, 2020)

lieryl said:


> he has a suit and michael jackson hair so i thought he fit smug pretty well but i could also see him as a cranky


i thought his outfit would make him instantly identifiable as a smug lol but yeah the hair also does a good job at that.
cyrano def fits the cranky anteater look better imo.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

Garrett said:


> I don't see "jock" when I look at Rudy. He could be a lazy or maybe a smug instead.
> 
> Also, I think Merengue would suit uchi better, even peppy.


half the normal villagers could’ve been one of the more interesting personalities  especially uchi because there isn’t that many uchi yet i feel like every cute villager i see is a normal


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 7, 2020)

Poncho is jock but he looks so cute and soft lol


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 7, 2020)

I honestly thought Diva was a Snooty villager for so long!


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> I honestly thought Diva was a Snooty villager for so long!


wait she’s not a snooty? her name is literally diva??


----------



## river (May 7, 2020)

Yeah there are definetly some normals that would be a lot more charming if they had different personalities. First that comes to mind to me is Jambette, she has such a sassy face expression and name I feel like if she was snooty I would like her waaay more.

Can't imagine a normal villager getting plumped lips like hers


----------



## Blink. (May 7, 2020)

I don’t understand how Dom is a jock or Roald too  Roald looks lazy whilst Dom looks like a fluffy cutie smug or lazy type. My opinion is design biased thi


----------



## kakuzu (May 7, 2020)

doc and raddle rlly do not be fitting into lazy at all fr .. doc has a study and raddle is obviously meant 2 also be a doctor so when they talk abt bugs n being stupid it’s like ,, makes me wish they had more personalities 4 the male villagers bc then again neither would fit into any of the other options either mCHDGGAJ


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

kakuzu said:


> doc and raddle rlly do not be fitting into lazy at all fr .. doc has a study and raddle is obviously meant 2 also be a doctor so when they talk abt bugs n being stupid it’s like ,, makes me wish they had more personalities 4 the male villagers bc then again neither would fit into any of the other options either mCHDGGAJ


yeah i would love like an academic personality or something


----------



## wolfie1 (May 7, 2020)

When I first saw Dom I thought he was a girl lol. I also don't know why but I never associate Maddie with peppy. I always think she's normal.


----------



## roundfrog (May 7, 2020)

Smug does suit him, but before the personalities were revealed for the new villagers, I was kind of hoping Raymond would be cranky.


----------



## Alec_Astria (May 7, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I think Judy fits her snooty-type well.  She's based on the typical shoujo manga antagonist (called an ojou) who laughs a la "O HO HO HO"
> and literally has the WORST temper. If you don't believe me, look at her expressions.
> 
> Do you think this murderous smile look Peppy to you? I don't think so. (I think this is the bewildered emotion.)
> ...



I've seen that look on her before (only on Pocket Camp, though). I already wanted her on my island bad enough, but that expression on her face makes me want her even more!


----------



## alpacac (May 7, 2020)

Audie is a peppy but she literally exercises every minute of the day when I see her?? How is the girlie not a female Jock? HAHAH


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

alpacac said:


> Audie is a peppy but she literally exercises every minute of the day when I see her?? How is the girlie not a female Jock? HAHAH


she has teddy’s exact fit too when she exercises lmao


----------



## Alec_Astria (May 7, 2020)

Alec_Astria said:


> I've seen that look on her before (only on Pocket Camp, though). I already wanted her on my island bad enough, but that expression on her face makes me want her even more!



In all honesty, I think Judy does fit as a Snooty.  I honestly can not get enough of the tsundere.  I wonder if there is an ojou that's also a tsundere...  That kind of sounds like Judy to me.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 7, 2020)

I have Billy on my island and he's looks so old it's weird for him to be a jock. But I also like that about him, almost like he's one of those older guys that turned their life around and got for and healthy.

I also agree with the likes of Jambette and Diva. It's probably just the lipstick that makes me think that.

Oh, and someone on page 1 mentioned Lucha. I was mad when I saw him in my campsite cuz I thought he was jock. Then found out smug and it was so confusing. But thinking more about it, it kinda makes sense. The smug personality loves to talk about acting and so it just seems like Lucha is acting the part. Didn't stop me getting rid of him tho.


----------



## Figment (May 7, 2020)

It bothered me hearing Lionel's smug voice, which sounds much younger than his design. It was really weird when he would flirt with my character.

Cranky wouldn't fit either, but I would have thought of Lionel as an old distinguished gentleman, like a grandfatherly character.


----------



## thisisausername (May 7, 2020)

i thought Reneigh and Audie would be snooties but turns out Reneigh is uchi and Audie is peppy lol

i also thought Cyd would be smug or jock but... he's cranky????


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

Long time ago, I thought Ken was a cranky villager seeing him for the first time because of his color and appearance, but I realized he is a smug when I talked to him and he had the smug voice.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 7, 2020)

When I found out that Shep would be moving into an empty plot, I was kind of looking forward to having a cranky doggie around. No clue why, but I was totally convinced that he was a cranky. When he arrived, I found out that he's actually a smug and I just don't get it ... He seems so "rustic", even his interior is as down to earth as it gets.


----------



## carackobama (May 7, 2020)

Audie should’ve been snooty, Judy should’ve been peppy and Dom should’ve been lazy imo! also I thought O’Hare was lazy for YEARS him being cranky is so weird to me


----------



## Loriii (May 7, 2020)

Audie should have been the first female jock lol but yeah, she's pretty loud and cheerful so the peppy personality fits her. Judy should have been peppy instead so I could bring her back (don't want to have 3 snooty villagers in my island)


----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 7, 2020)

Piper looks like she should be snooty but she's peppy-
I can't even complain about it tbh, I love that I can have a peppy villager in my town without breaking the fancy aesthetic :3


----------



## metswee (May 7, 2020)

For me its raymond
I recently got him thru the camspsite for my partner and I thought itd be fun to get to know him while my partner got a plot open......Ive found I cannot stand him as a smug he talks about fashion and acting yet he looks like a little business man?? Think I would've loved him if he was cranky


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 7, 2020)

I was convinced Lucha was a jock until this post, that’s why I moved him out in the first place- I didn’t need two jocks. 
Dom is another villager that doesn’t really fit, when I first saw him I was convinced he would be a lazy villager.
Rudy is another villager that I thought would be something other then a jock, just based on appearances and stuff.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (May 7, 2020)

Honestly I never have. I've been surprised before (like with Dom) because of how same-y they make the personalities look overall but I've never disagreed. I like that some don't fit the exact 'type' mold.


----------



## Kyneria (May 7, 2020)

Rooney looks like, and has a jock styled house. But he's a cranky boy (ngl I prefer that)


Spoiler


----------



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

i was talking about personality types with my mum the other day and she said it's kinda weird they limit smug, jock, cranky etc to male villagers then the same with female and that they should keep the 8 personalities but allow both male and female villagers to have any personality type

this was really intersting to think about and i'd love a female smug or male peppy aha
not related to my post but still lol


----------



## stiney (May 7, 2020)

carackobama said:


> Audie should’ve been snooty, Judy should’ve been peppy and Dom should’ve been lazy imo! also I thought O’Hare was lazy for YEARS him being cranky is so weird to me


O'Hare is smug as of New Leaf.


----------



## Bioness (May 7, 2020)

Ribbot and Sprocket being robot jocks, they should be cranky or smug, or if we get an "smart/nerd" personality type, that.


----------



## carackobama (May 7, 2020)

stiney said:


> O'Hare is smug as of New Leaf.



I totally forgot about that as I’ve never had him in my town! I saw him listed as cranky somewhere the other day and found it so strange, it makes total sense they’ve changed it


----------



## Heartcore (May 7, 2020)

I don't personally feel like Judy should be snooty. I think she would fit in better as a peppy or even an uchi. I'd also say Muffy would suit being a snooty better than an uchi.


----------



## Crash (May 7, 2020)

i agree with the general consensus that judy should've been peppy, i assumed she was as soon as i saw her and was super surprised to find out she was snooty. but now that ive had her myself, i honestly feel like snooty suits her and her whole dreamy aesthetic.

i think a lot of the new villagers sort of "break the mold" in terms of appearance, especially dom. i always think of him as a lazy and have to catch myself.


----------



## marea (May 7, 2020)

Beardo have no bussines acting smug, he should be cranky imo. I actually like that some of the villagers dont fit the expectaions of what their assigned personalities should look like, Dom for example.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 7, 2020)

My boyfriend thinks little Scoot shouldn't be a jock, I painfully disagree.

(come on don't you see him lifting that dumbbell!)


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 7, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> My friend was shocked to find out Muffy was an Uchi... And at first glance, I thought she would be a Snooty when I saw her in New Leaf.



Came here to say this! I love Muffy but I feel like her elegant goth aesthetic would suit a snooty personality so much better. Uchi seems too tomboyish for her.


----------



## cheezu (May 7, 2020)

Velma looks like an Uchi to me but she's Snooty.
I think it's actually pretty cool though when they don't exactly look their personality type.
When the new character images were released I was sure Judy would be Peppy too.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 7, 2020)

A lot of the normal types should be changed tbh.
It's the most common female personality type. The wiki says there are 71 total as of New Horizons. A few of them have been discontinued though, but still. 

Here are just a _few_ normals that could easily be changed in to different types...

Alice, Annalisa, Coco, Jambette, Pekoe, Rhonda, Sandy, Tia.

If only Sandy was Uchi... I would get her in a heartbeat.. but there are just so many other normals I like.

Don't even get me started on how many pink animals are normal. I'm glad I never did a pastel theme because of this, hah.​


----------



## Sheando (May 7, 2020)

I really like that not all villagers are just stereotypes of their personality. It allows people with different styles and preferences to still have a range of personalities across the villagers they like. It’s more realistic, too. Not all bubbly people adore pink and have traditionally feminine hobbies. Not all people who are into fitness have a broad, muscular physique or prefer to fill their house with weightlifting equipment. 

That’s part of why I tend to prefer the unpopular villagers, too. They add the charm of variety that makes the game what it is!


----------



## meo (May 7, 2020)

I was kind of surprised when i scanned in Raddle to see that he was a Lazy. I kinda assumed he'd fall more under cranky or smug. I guess being a lazy doctor is kind of lol...so it doesn't really bug me just didn't expect it.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 7, 2020)

How is Rooney a cranky villager and not a jock? it confused me when I first saw him because he looks like a jock down to is house and his appearance!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 7, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> so i've been thinking about this for a while and i just don't think judy suits being a snooty villager
> it's mainly becaise of her look:
> ☆her pastel design
> ☆glittery eyes
> ...


I thought Judy was peppy!?


----------



## Bioness (May 7, 2020)

carackobama said:


> I totally forgot about that as I’ve never had him in my town! I saw him listed as cranky somewhere the other day and found it so strange, it makes total sense they’ve changed it



Smug and Uchi were new personalities in New Leaf. A lot of villagers got moved to them so that they could make it more even (still isn't) without making too many new characters.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 7, 2020)

I think Dom should have been lazy or maybe smug but imo I don't think so for smug


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 7, 2020)

I thought this thread was gonna be about which personality do you have a personal problem with lol and I was gonna say lazy because I hate how they talk about the bugs in their floor!! its gross!! lmao

but anyways I think Judy is ok as a snooty. Maybe she isn't the staple snooty vibe but its good to have some diversity, makes up for the repetitive dialogue.


----------



## starlightsong (May 7, 2020)

Tbh I don't mind this sort of thing at all, in fact I like when the way a villager looks doesn't necessarily match their personality and think it makes things more varied within the personalities! You can also come up headcanons about why it's that way too, for example I always thought Puck was a jock because of his whole hockey theme for ages until I found out he was a lazy. Now I think, based on that + his Pocket Camp bio saying that he actually does play hockey and is good at it, that he's usually too lazy to get up and exercise and mostly learned the rules of hockey from watching it on TV. So when he does feel like getting up and playing some hockey he's better at it than you'd expect based on how he always talks about eating and sleeping!

ETA: Also wanna add that like... sometimes this adds more personality variety within species too which is great, imo. All the people saying Audie looks like or even should've been a snooty, I agree on the former but not the latter simply because we have just 11 wolves in NH and of them 5 are cranky, 3 are snooty, 1 is smug, 1 is normal, and 1 is peppy. I expected Audie to bump the snooty wolf count up to 4 and was pleasantly surprised when she didn't, and was instead an unrepresented personality for the wolves! This is also why I was sad that Dobie got changed to cranky--not only is the concept of a lazy old man very cute to me but there are now no lazy wolves--and why I desperately hope that if Tarou and Woolio ever come back they stay as jocks. Also Judy, she fits the snooty aesthetic just fine imo (there are several pastel snooties, I mean, did we all forget Diana and Francine? And speaking of Francine, Judy has very nearly the same expression as her in their official renders. she looks like one to me and I think it's just the shoujo eyes throwing people off) but she's also the first snooty cub!


----------



## juneau (May 7, 2020)

I thought Dom would be a Lazy, too! Roald also doesn't look like a Jock to me (or maybe I'm just stereotyping my rounder villagers as Lazy D: )


----------



## Ichiban (May 7, 2020)

why is cyd cranky, he doesnt even look that old, he shoulda been jock imo


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 7, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait she’s not a snooty? her name is literally diva??


Nope, Uchi  
Yeah, I was shocked too!


----------



## th8827 (May 7, 2020)

Bella’s punk rock look makes me feel like she should be Sisterly/Uchi, not Peppy. It feels more in line with that personality.

Also, Fang looks more like a Snooty than a Grumpy... I still like him a lot, though.


----------



## Jam86 (May 7, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> I thought Judy was peppy!?


tbh i thought she was normal til last week aha


----------



## Blueskyy (May 7, 2020)

Just squints a lot and it makes her look devious. Although all she does on my island is sing and run around with a stick.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Opal♡ said:


> tbh i thought she was normal til last week aha


Me too. I went to do the campsite trick a while ago and kicked out all my normals thinking she was normal. Then had to fix my town up when finding out she is snooty.


----------



## starlightsong (May 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why is cyd cranky, he doesnt even look that old, he shoulda been jock imo


tbh a lot of the crankies don't look/"feel" old to me for some reason and it actually confused me in new leaf when i found out my villagers that just kinda acted like slightly out of touch dads/grandpas were supposed to be a cranky personality type! i just started pretending that some of them actually are old while others just act like they are.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2020)

I had Chief in Wild World and his personality fit him well. Chief being cranky in the last two games just doesn't work for me anymore. I get the feeling they were going to change his personality in this game, but have up after giving him that preppy sweater. I think how he looks he would fit more as a smug personality type now.


----------



## starlightsong (May 7, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> I had Chief in Wild World and his personality fit him well. Chief being cranky in the last two games just doesn't work for me anymore. I get the feeling they were going to change his personality in this game, but have up after giving him that preppy sweater. I think how he looks he would fit more as a smug personality type now.


honestly, this is kinda why i've been thinking lately that i wish there would be some crankies that act like out of touch and somewhat grumpy old men the way that crankies are now, and others that act more just like regular people who are angry a lot instead of talking about having old, achy bones and not knowing how to use a computer or cellphone. not that i don't like the old man crankies too but it just feels weird on some of them so i think being able to have both would be nice... i feel like most personalities could benefit from this sort of thing.


----------



## jeni (May 7, 2020)

i remember when everyone was shocked dom was a boy, let alone a jock lmao

willow definitely doesn't look like a snooty, more like a normal or peppy cause she's so cutesy, but i kinda like that for her


----------



## Bcat (May 7, 2020)

I just wish that they had left Dobie as a lazy.


----------



## ElenaSmiles (May 7, 2020)

I love Ruby but she had always looked more like a normal to me. I’m glad she isn’t because there’s already too many I like though


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 7, 2020)

Flora doesn't come across as peppy to me. Her design and the interior of her house feel more suited to a normal personality imo.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> honestly, this is kinda why i've been thinking lately that i wish there would be some crankies that act like out of touch and somewhat grumpy old men the way that crankies are now, and others that act more just like regular people who are angry a lot instead of talking about having old, achy bones and not knowing how to use a computer or cellphone. not that i don't like the old man crankies too but it just feels weird on some of them so i think being able to have both would be nice... i feel like most personalities could benefit from this sort of thing.



This is really why there needs to be 1 or two personality types added. The cranky villagers would really benefit from a split. They made the cranky villagers into hardcore old men when they used to just be grumpy and a bit harder to understand. How they are now makes them feel really old when a lot of their designs just don't fit.

They should make a Hip/Hipster personality type.

Hip villagers would be a personality type where they would try to seem current, but are just outdated, grumpy and afraid to be irrelevant so they lash out harshly even though they are nice.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## BluePing (May 7, 2020)

I agree with Dom, he fully looks like a lazy rather than a jock, I don’t get sporty vibes whatsoever from Dom. I also think audie shouldn’t be peppy, she’s meant to be a fox which is a sly creature and peppy things aren’t sly but snooties kinda can be so I think she should be a peppy villager. I also think hamlet should maybe be a lazy, clay is the lazy hamster yet I think hamlet and clay should swap. Clay could kinda fit the jock vibe but on the other hand hamlet fits either jock or lazy it just depends on the way you think about it. I also think Canberra should be snooty, she’s kinda scary looking and a sisterly villager should not be intimidating rather she should be welcoming.


----------



## lambshu (May 7, 2020)

arrgh i really loved motts design when he first showed up. i thought he might be a cranky or smug, but he was a jock of all things? he came off as a more gentle lad and he was very cute! but for some reason they made his personality jock which is already one of my least faves. ):


----------



## Sencha (May 7, 2020)

I've always thought Marshal would be cuter as a cranky personality, like this tiny little bundle of angry fluff

But in general I still think it's nice that there are some variety even within the personalities, so not every cranky is a typical "old man" or every peppy is a "cute girl"


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

I was surprised when Judy moved into my island and saw she was snooty. She looks like she'd be a normal villager with a really cute look like how Gayle is.


----------



## daisyy (May 7, 2020)

i almost feel like audie should be a sporty, even though that's a male-locked personality because i always see screenshots of her working out and looking awesome while doing it LOL


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2020)

Blaire doesn't look snooty at all she looks like a normal villager.


----------



## Le Ham (May 7, 2020)

Yo I thought Pango was snooty for the longest time. She's, uh... _peppy?!_

Did they hit the wrong button when making her or smth like how? she's the textbook example of snooty aesthetic


----------



## neoratz (May 7, 2020)

claude - i always thought he was cranky!!! i dont necessarily mind him being lazy though either..... it works i just feel like cranky fits him better!
like a lot of people said i also thought judy was gonna be peppy but i like her as a snooty too! i think she's kinda funnier that way honestly cuz she's so little and cutesy.


----------

